# 92fs Brigadier parts accessory kit



## Tonygrips (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello my fello Beretta fans!! Is there any site where I can buy a kit that has stainless steel part to replace all the black accent parts on my 92fs Brigadier?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

You may want to search around here. Brownells; has a SS/Inox slidestop(out of stock), trigger, and trigger bar etc, for the 92 series. I'm not sure, but I would suppose these would all work on the Brigadier model. The slide stop may or may not work for the Brigadier, I don't know.

http://www.brownells.com/search/index.htm?k=beretta+92+stainless+steel+parts&ksubmit=y&f_a=1


----------

